# No hot plugging on CDROM

## dsorkin

Hi,

  A recent installation of Gentoo on iBook G4 (powerpc). CDROM is seen as /dev/hdc. Mounting it manually works. However no hotplugging occur, i.e. I would prefer that on inserting a CD or a DVD it will automount it (and if it is empty - suggest me to burn on it).

USB disks-on-key hotplugging works ok from the box. 'hotplug' is emerged (not sure it is needed, as hotplugging on USB worked before too).

Thanks,

  Dima.

----------

## VoidMage

If you mean sys-apps/hotplug, it shouldn't be emerged.

You've failed to mention your DE, but given that usb keys work, most likely it's /dev/hdc part that's the problem.

Search for libata migration threads.

----------

## dsorkin

Great, thank you.

Recompiled kernel with the new ATA/SATA interface options (and the older disabled). After some hacking with policykit (btw, didn't find any manuals on policykit, only forums), things have begun to work as expected. Didn't test CDRW yet..., but CDROM mounts automatically.

Thanks,

  Dima.

----------

## dsorkin

and then by the way, all HD hd* became sd*, /dev/cdrom /dev/cdrw and /dev/dvd appeared, which is also of health.

----------

